# forro - les gritaron a los periodistas Forros



## RIAADVD

En un video de la manifestación del cacerolazo en Argentina contra Cristina, un grupo de manifestante les gritaron a los periodistas Forros, Chorro y Autoritarios.


Lo de Chorro lo busqué y conseguí que es ladron, ¿Forro es lo mismo? Yo pensaba que un forro era algo que se usaba para cubrir un paquete o algo asi.


----------



## Pixidio

Forro es un profiláctico, un condón. En "origen" un forro era quien le daba a las personas de su entorno un uso acorde a sus intereses y cuando ya no podía obtener más nada de ellas las deja de lado. Actualmente un forro es cualquier persona que actúe (o se sospeche que actúa)  con un cierto desdén y/o desprecio hacia los demás.


----------



## Calambur

RIAADVD said:


> Lo de Chorro lo busqué y conseguí que es ladr*ó*n*.* ¿Forro es lo mismo? Yo pensaba que un forro era *algo que se usaba para cubrir un paquete *o algo as*í*.


No estás tan descaminado: por aquí se llama "forro" al preservativo/condón, y efectivamente es algo que se usa para cubrir un paquete, o al menos parte de él:


> Del DUE:
> *6* vulgar. Genitales del hombre: ‘Con ese pantalón tan ceñido va marcando paquete’.


Un forro es algo que se usa y se tira, valga la aclaración, pues cuando decimos de una persona que es "un forro" decimos eso mismo: que esa persona está para ser usada por alguien, y que en cuanto deje de servir a los intereses de ese "alguien" será desechada.


----------



## Erreconerre

RIAADVD said:


> En un video de la manifestación del cacerolazo en Argentina contra Cristina, un grupo de manifestante les gritaron a los periodistas Forros, Chorro y Autoritarios.
> 
> 
> Lo de Chorro lo busqué y conseguí que es ladron, ¿Forro es lo mismo? Yo pensaba que un forro era algo que se usaba para cubrir un paquete o algo asi.



*Forro* es una mujer hermosa; cuando menos entre nos así es. Además de forro, también son *cueros*. Tal vez porque en este caso sólo se considera el aspecto exterior de las mujeres, el que pone de manifiesto curvas y carnes.
Maria Sharapova es un f_orro _y también es un _cuero_. O, de otro modo, es un _forrazo_ o cuerazo.


----------



## Gabriel

Es interesante que esta acepción de "forro" no la recoja como un argentinismo el diccionario de la RAE, que sí recoge la otra acepción local de "profiláctico".
Las dos son palabras vulgares del habla coloquial, pero arriesgaría a decir que la acepción del insulto se usa más que la del preservativo, aunque sea por el simple hecho de que uno, lamentablemente, se encuentra más seguido con personas que son "forros" que con personas con las que tiene la oportunidad de usar un "forro".

Incluso el diccionario argentino-español (para españoles) de elcastellano.org, que incluye "traducciones" al español de muchos términos argentinos, muchos de los cuales no se encuentran en el DRAE, tampoco recoge la acepción de insulto de esta palabra, pero da una simpática definición de su otro uso local.


			
				http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/dic_arg_esp.html#F said:
			
		

> forro. Goma. Preservativo. Palabra muy vulgar. Como en el chiste: [En una farmacia] "Déme un forro." "¡Señor! ¡Cuide su lengua!" "Déme dos".


----------



## flavia123

Decirle forro a alguien aquí en Argentina, es decir, directamente a una persona "sos un forro o eres un forro" no está encaminado por el lado del condón / preservativo, sino es una manera de decirle sos un traidor, una mala persona, una porquería. Pues, se dice eso cuando alguien está con rabia, bronca, furioso.

Chorro es ladrón.

Espero te ayude en algo.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Peón

flavia123 said:


> *Decirle forro a alguien aquí en Argentina*, es decir, directamente a una persona "sos un forro o eres un forro" no está encaminado por el lado del condón / preservativo, sino *es una manera de decirle sos un traidor, una mala persona, una porquería*. Pues, se dice eso cuando alguien está con rabia, bronca, furioso.
> 
> *Chorro es ladrón*.
> 
> Espero te ayude en algo.
> Saludos!!!




Yo agregaría que el término *forro* ha ido extendiendo su alcance a "tonto", "timorato", tal como el boticario citado por *Gabriel* en 5.


----------



## RIAADVD

Entonces, ¿que significa esta frase?

_"Ustedes los de 678 y Telefen, son unos tremendos montoneros, boludos y forros que aplauden a Cristina, andaté a laburar a otro lado mercenario"_ Con la explicaciones que me han dado, creo que ese se resumen a que son unos mentirosos, ¿no?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Hum... _mentirosos_... sí, puede ser... pero también creo que apunta a _mala gente_ e _idiotas útiles._ _forro_ es bastante amplio en significación.


----------



## Calambur

Quique Alfaro said:


> ..._mala gente_ e _idiotas *útiles*._


¡Eso!
Y *útiles *como lo son los preservativos/profilácticos/condones/*forros:* se usan y se tiran. Una vez usados no sirven más, se descartan y nadie se acuerda de ellos.


----------



## Peón

Traducido al castellano decente: 



RIAADVD said:


> Entonces, ¿que significa esta frase?
> 
> _"Ustedes los de 678 _(programa televisivo periodístico afín al gobierno) _y Telefé (canal de TV), son unos tremendos montoneros _(integrantes de la agrupación política terrorista denominanda Montoneros, que actuó entre finales de los 60 y comienzos de los 80_), boludos _(tontos) _y forros _(tontos/estúpidos útiles, como dice *Calambur*, que se usan y se tiran, igual que los preservativos_) que aplauden a Cristina, andaté a laburar _(trabajar)_ a otro lado mercenario"_


----------



## duvija

Entonces, en 'me dio en el quinto forro', ¿no estamos usando otra acepción?.


----------



## chileno

Y que pasó con el forro de las pelotas? 

¿Qué significa ese "eres como el forro (de las pelotas)"?



¿O soy yo , entendiendo mal lo que le llaman a esos periodistas?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Creo que los significados a los que aluden duvija y Condorito están hoy en Argentina algo pasados de moda. _pasarse algo por el forro = importarle a uno un pito algo_. No es una significación propia de Argentina, creo que había una canción de Serrat... "se pasan las consignas por el forro..."

Y sí, ese _forro_ aludía a las zonas pudendas, también se decía: _me lo paso por el culo._


----------



## Pixidio

Sí, tranquilamente forro puede referirse a escroto. Y sí; ya saben que somos bastante creativos a la hora de inventar frases para indicar que algo nos importa un carajo... De todas maneras, es un uso minoritario de la palabra forro; al menos lo es entre mis pares en la facultad que es mi entorno más inmediato. 



> _"Ustedes los de 678 y Telefen, son unos tremendos montoneros, boludos y forros que aplauden a Cristina, andaté a laburar a otro lado mercenario" Con la explicaciones que me han dado, *creo que ese se resumen a que son unos mentirosos,* ¿no?
> 
> _



No.

Los montoneros era una agrupación terrorista que fue desbaratada por la última dictadura. Algunos consideran que el gobierno actual es un resabio de Montoneros y están intentando llevar adelante el ideal de política que ellos defendían. De ahí la acusación de "tremendos montoneros". Boludos porque, tanto los de 678 como Telefé, acatan acríticamente los dictados presidenciales y la figura de Cristina despierta en sus seguidores una moción de obediencia debida; de ahí "boludos que aplauden a Cristina". Lo de forros simplemente significan que van a tener el beneplácito del Ejecutivo siempre y cuando se mantengan funcionales a él. 
"Lo de andate a trabajar a otro lado mercenario" creo que no necesita explicación.


----------



## chileno

Perdón que insista... 

O sea que cuando alguien dice "eres como el forro (de las pelotas)" quieren decir que es alguien sin importancia?


----------



## Pixidio

Lo más usual es "sos un forro" y se usa con la acepción primera que comentábamos. Y ¿de dónde sacás esa frase? No tengo constancia de que se use así como decís.


----------



## RIAADVD

No entiendo lo de le están esquivando el bulto Pixidio.


----------



## chileno

Pixidio said:


> Lo más usual es "sos un forro" y se usa con la acepción primera que comentábamos. Y ¿de dónde sacás esa frase? No tengo constancia de que se use así como decís.



Nosotros usamos así la frase, "eres como el forro (de la pelotas) queriendo decir que no sirve para nada (inservible) y acá donde vivo hay mucho rosarinos y lo he escuchado decir a ellos también.


----------



## Peón

RIAADVD said:


> No entiendo lo de le están esquivando el bulto Pixidio.



Pues yo tampoco, ya que todos mis compatriotas (incluido Pixidio en el primer post que inicia este hilo, justamente) estuvieron explicando largamente y de la mejor manera el sentido del término.

"Esquivar el bulto" es "hacerse el tonto", "esquivar las responsabilidades", "no enfrentar/hacerse a un lado de  los problemas", *RIAADVD*.
Saludos.


----------



## GADHAGER

Peón said:


> Pues yo tampoco, ya que todos mis compatriotas (incluido Pixidio en el primer post que inicia este hilo, justamente) estuvieron explicando largamente y de la mejor manera el sentido del término.
> 
> "Esquivar el bulto" es "hacerse el tonto", "esquivar las responsabilidades", "no enfrentar/hacerse a un lado de  los problemas", *RIAADVD*.
> Saludos.


----------



## GADHAGER

perdon por caer como paracaidista, pero escribi forro en internet, estaba enojada...... y salio este foro.....
tambien se usa FORRO PINCHADO .....encima de descartable , inutil....


----------



## maxjex

Forro primitivamente significa condom tiene significado nuevo que se puso de moda en los 80 a través de un humorista muy conocido de aquí que significa:
Persona usada y luego descartada, desechable
Tonto, despreciable.

tambien se usa el termino forrada que significa tiene varias acepciones

pop.) Cosa propia de tontos, de los forros.
(pop.) Tener dinero ahorrado como fondo de reserva para cualquier emergencia (JAS), adinerado (G. y P.), próspero (G. y P.), persona de buena posición económica, enriquecido.


----------



## Cbes

chileno said:


> Nosotros usamos así la frase, "eres como el forro (de la pelotas) queriendo decir que no sirve para nada (inservible) y acá donde vivo hay mucho rosarinos y lo he escuchado decir a ellos también.


Hola, son dos cosas distintas, pasarse algo por el forro (de las pelotas) es que ese algo no tiene ninguna importancia
ser un forro (en Argentina) es ser un idiota útil, alguien que sirve para un propósito, igual que el preservativo, se usa y se descarta.
También se utiliza como sinónimo de: tonto, boludo y demás adjetivos de similar tenor.
Ser como el forro (de las pelotas) no lo escuché nunca.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Cbes said:


> Hola, son dos cosas distintas, pasarse algo por el forro (de las pelotas) es que ese algo no tiene ninguna importancia
> ser un forro (en Argentina) es ser un idiota útil, alguien que sirve para un propósito, igual que el preservativo, se usa y se descarta.
> También se utiliza como sinónimo de: tonto, boludo y demás adjetivos de similar tenor.
> Ser como el forro (de las pelotas) no lo escuché nunca.
> Saludos


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

Soy Argentino. La palabra "forro/a" no la digo a menudo, pero me la dicen. El "forro/a" se refiere a persona con actitud sarcástica, que dice las cosas directa o indirectamente, a la cara,  a otra persona. Una persona que devuelve de igual manera una mala acción que recibió de otra persona. (desquitarse de manera "sutíl" la mala acción de otro en el pasado). Por eso la respuesta  "¡Pero qué forro que sos!."

Por ejemplo:

Recuerdo un tipo que me queria ridiculizar e incomodar (humillar/forrear) delante de otros en la escuela. Algo que él logró. Él pensaba que era "superior." Pero un día en la escuela, noté que el tipo le costaba hacer preguntas directas al profesor. Él venía y me preguntaba a mí.

Yo le contesté: "¿flaco, por qué no le preguntás al profesor en vez de preguntarme a mí? Para eso le pagan. Y su respuesta fue: "¡uhhh, pero qué forro!." (lo incomodé delante de otros)

Si, fui un forro. Es más, fui un FORRAZO.

Otro ejemplo:

Un pariente sólía pedirme plata/guita/dinero, en algún momento. Ella teniendo trabajo, no dejaba de malgastar su sueldo en estupideces. Teniendo un tipo (el macho/el marido) inútll que no labura/trabaja. Ella, muy caradura, viene y me pide plata para mantenerlo (por supuesto que no me lo dijo así). Pero lo intuí.

Yo le dije: "Está bien. Te presto plata. Pero al tipo ese mandalo a laburar. De lo que sea pero mandalo a laburar. (le dije de taxi boy). Y Ella me dijo (enojada e incomodada): "¡Pero que forro que sos!"
Y nunca más me volvió a pedir plata. FUI UN FORRAZO. Y BIEN QUE LO HICE.

otros ejemplos:

FORRO es la persona usada. "¿Por qué tengo que ser siempre el forro de los demás?
FORRO es la persona que usa a otra, mala gente que trata mal a otra y con obvio desprecio. "Todos estos tipos son unos forros." "¿por qué me forrean así? ¿Yo qué les hice?

Para ser honesto, tengo otros. Pero creo que con esto es suficiente.

INTENTÉ AYUDAR. GRACIAS.


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

RIAADVD said:


> En un video de la manifestación del cacerolazo en Argentina contra Cristina, un grupo de manifestante les gritaron a los periodistas Forros, Chorro y Autoritarios.



Me parece que la persona que inició este thread se confundió. Yo creo que los manifestantes le gritaban "forra, chorra y autoritaria" a Cristina.



Editado (Regla 11- no escribir en mayúsculas)
maidinbedlam (mod)


----------



## Minijoann

RIAADVD said:


> En un video de la manifestación del cacerolazo en Argentina contra Cristina, un grupo de manifestante les gritaron a los periodistas Forros, Chorro y Autoritarios.
> 
> 
> Lo de Chorro lo busqué y conseguí que es ladron, ¿Forro es lo mismo? Yo pensaba que un forro era algo que se usaba para cubrir un paquete o algo asi.



la palabra forro tiene muchos significados como vi que te contestaron, y significan esas cosas al mismo tiempo osea:
Forro: elemento que cubre otra cosa : forro de papel para cuaderno
Forro: el preservativo 
Forro: una persona que es mala o como dijeron que es util para un momento y nada mas . aca en Argentina se usa como un insulto de esa manera y tambien es comun usarlo en diferentes situaciones.
sos un forro , depende la entonacion puede denotar que estas enojado con la otra persona, o entre amigos tambien es comun usarlo y que nadie se enoje


----------



## Minijoann

duvija said:


> Entonces, en 'me dio en el quinto forro', ¿no estamos usando otra acepción?.



me dio en el quinto del forro es como decir de manera enojada que no le importa lo que diga o haga la otra persona, o que ya esta cansada de esa persona


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

Tengo otro ejemplo que aparece en la película "Relatos Salvajes." El protagonista de la histoira va por la ruta y otro tipo en un auto no deja que el protagonista se adelante. Entonces él le grita "¡Forro!." (El otro conductor tuvo una mala actitud.)  

*Enlaces a sitios de video no están permitidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo interpreto _"me dio en el quinto forro"_ como _"me molestó muchísimo", _o siguiendo la tónica del hilo, _"me rompió soberanamente las pelotas". _


----------



## Cocoliche

*Chorro, es ladrón, como dicé el tango: "chorra, me robaste hasta el corazón" 
Forro, es un tipo odioso, que se hace odiar por poco o nada... Alguien que se cree algo que no es,  o que  pretende saber más que otro y quiere lucirse dando un consejo que nadie le pide, es algo asi. Es la persona que hace algo que esta fuera de lugar y que molesta, pero no por error, sino para "darse corte", para que todos admiren su superioridad... También puede ser sinónimo de mezquino...O sea, forro, es aplicable a distintos casos y situaciones...*


----------



## Daniel Vega

"Forro" tiene distintas acepciones y todas las antedichas son correctas. Referido a cosas, es una "mala palabra" para designar el condón o profiláctico, pero se le da también el uso común en español (como en los forros de los sacos/chaquetas o de las sillas y sillones). Depende del contexto. Referido a personas, puede designar a un soberbio o a un estúpido y, con más exactitud, a una de esas personas que son ambas cosas a la vez. Hay distintas derivaciones: "forrear" es tratar a alguien con desprecio, además de perjudicarlo. "Usar de forro" es utilizar a alguien para obtener lo que se quiere y después descartarlo y hasta dejarlo en problemas, o "sucio", tal como sucede con los profilácticos. Otra cosa interesante es que "forro" puede ser tanto la persona que "forrea" como la que se deja "usar de forro", también dependiendo del contexto. También se usa, como dijeron, "me da en el forro de las pelotas" como "me molesta muchísimo" o, como dirían los españoles, "me toca los cojones".


----------

